# Brushing teeth in public restroom



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Would you ever brush your teeth in a public restroom? 

I leave for work before 6 a.m. and don't get home until almost 7 p.m.(I do not want to only brush my teeth early in the morning and late at night with such a large time period in between). Naturally, I want to brush my teeth during the day too; however, at work, it would mean doing it in a public restroom where 1). I feel awkward because it's not something you typically see and I fear people are judging me And 2). I feel like a public restroom is a germy place.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

teeth is important. just shows you care for your teeth.
drop your guard down and brush.

I wouldn't care on what others my think of me brushing my teeth.
actually i believe bathrooms are cleanest rooms ever since they use powerful cleaning supplies (but if you don't feel comfortable in a bathroom that is in the building than don't. 

maybe bring 3 bottles with you to work, A one for clean water, B one for rising, C one for spitting water out. Refill the clean water one with the office water color /or at home. Clean bottles at home (in washer machine) and there you go. 

(just a suggestion)


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I would and have done it. I don't fear germs. Most public restrooms are cleaner than my bathroom lol. I keep floss at my desk to get through the day.

As an aside, I can't go to the bathroom when someone else is in there so I would be annoyed if someone was brushing their teeth when I was in there. But that's my issue.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I would, and I've seen a few people do it. It's weird, but not bad weird. I got a travel toothbrush recently so I could carry it around with me in case my teeth were feeling gross while at school.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I have done it a few times before. No big deal. I wouldn't rest my toothbrush on the counter or the sink or anything but I'm sure the water is fine.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

It's fine, but if u're too embarrassed, u can always brush in the stall. Use water from a waterbottle or the sink and brush in the stall. Then spit/rinse in the sink quickly or spit in the toilet and rinse your mouth/toothbrush w/water from a bottle. Of course, that's if u're cool w/brushing w/no mirror.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have no anxiety over this, and can do it.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Hell no that's nasty lol.
I'll get a bottle of water & brush my teeth on break/lunch like that.

Brushing my teeth around all them Sh*t fumes won't seem right lol, I wound't even bring my tooth brush in there.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

You're breathing the "fumes" if you're in there anyway. Whatever's in the air that might touch your toothbrush is already going into your body.


----------

